# No 05 plane.... Possibly an Ohio?



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Just picked up this No 05 off ebay and don't mind mentioning that because I was the only bidder. It's wood is sound and is complete as far as being all there. It's rusty but you'll have that when you store your planes in a bucket of salt water as the previous owner(s) must have done with this one. Ahem, or so it seems anyway. Under the rust is a beautiful plane wanting to come out and get back in service. I'll post enough clues that hopefully someone may be able to identify this old girl. There are no casting marks except the No 05 on the toe. The lateral adjuster is one piece and is the "twisted rudder" style. The frog is non adjustable aside from the slotted base. The bed is 14 1/16" long and is 2 5/16" wide. The iron is interesting as it is very thick at the business end and quite thin at the top. I don't see anything on the iron or chipbreaker as far as maker's marks. That may change when I get it apart because as you can see, the iron is mounted backwards. Here's the pictures, and thanks for looking. Dave


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The lateral adjustment lever looks like the Union style.

Brass City Records page of useful pictures of the different designs of lateral adjustment levers.

http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane id.html

I would first clean up the non-bevel side of the blade to see if any marking.

Another plane where the owner did not know how to arrange the blade, and likely not going to have much luck using it with the backward orientation.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks like a Ohio plane, I have one also.
As far as the chip breaker being backwards, you will find out that the the blade and breaker would be to thick to feed through the mouth...at least with mine...a Stanley breaker and blade fit just right. 
Some Ohio planes had red japanning, just a few, as the one I got did at one time.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks Dave, that sure looks like it has Union roots doesn't it. I'm going to go do a little clean up of the iron and see if there are any marks on it.

acowboy.....the chipbreaker wasn't backwards, the iron was backwards.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

What I meant, when you put the iron and the chip breaker on the right way, it will be to thick for the blade to exit the throat.
At least with mine it does. I have move the frog in every way it could also, go figure:huh:


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

acowboy said:


> What I meant, when you put the iron and the chip breaker on the right way, it will be to thick for the blade to exit the throat.
> At least with mine it does. I have move the frog in every way it could also, go figure:huh:


Oh, I see what you mean. Yep, that is weird....mine is the same way.  What's up with that? Is your iron an Ohio iron? I steel wooled mine enough to see a maker's mark on it and it's the right blade.....or maybe not? Here are a couple of pictures of the blade.



















Do you suppose this iron is from the wooden style planes? I did a search for Ohio plane irons and they don't look like mine. :confused1: I think this plane will go in with my trader's.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The hex shaped hole is Ohio Tool blade.

I sharpened a blade for forum member railaw, from his Ohio No 8.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/ohio-no-08-replacement-irons-55480/

The blade was tapered. It did not fit in my Stanley, but did fit in his No. 8 which had a wider mouth opening.

It is possible your tapered blade is from a different plane type which had a wider mouth, and someone attempted to use the blade on a type with narrow mouth, like the Stanley.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, it's hard to say what has happened to this plane over it's lifetime but maybe that's why it was put somewhere and forgot about.....someone obtained a replacement blade that didn't fit and that was the end of it.....who knows. Maybe someone can point out what blade (Ohio) I need to make the plane functional. I'd hate to sell it or trade it without fixing it up but I'm not going to work on it if it's not going to be able to be used either. I have too many other candidates for my time.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I put the blade in only for show, a 2" Stanley blade works great in my Ohio #4, keeping mine give me a good excuse to get a hock blade now:icon_smile:
When I saw how your blade and chip breaker was set up, it reminded me how my plane was..thought I got a wrong blade shipped also.
My blade has the same logo or stamping and it is also laminated.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

it's an Ohio tools. Here is some history https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/ohio-tools-collections/


----------

